# Umgebungsvariable Classpath



## ApfelKorle (4. Jun 2005)

Nur ne ganz kurze Frage und zwar wie realisiere ich folgendes:

So steht's in der Aufgabenstellung:
"Umgebungsvariable classpath um „<Ordner von 	 
JSDK>\server.jar“ und „<Ordner von JSDK>\servlet.jar“ 	 
ergänzen (wichtig zum kompilieren)"

Ich habe schon lange Zeit mit googeln verbracht und soweit gekommen, dass es einen Menüpunkt "Umgebungsvariablen" bei Systemeigenschaften gibt, jedoch nichts konkretes.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen


----------



## DP (4. Jun 2005)

recht maustaste "arbeitsplatz" > eigenschaften > erweitert > button umgebungsvariablen


----------



## Guest (4. Jun 2005)

soweit bin auch schon gekommen, ich weiss nur nicht was ich genau da machen muss, da steht nirgends was konkretes.


----------



## bygones (4. Jun 2005)

Wir haben dazu die FAQs...

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=17942
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6424


----------



## Guest (4. Jun 2005)

Ich geb's auf.
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## mic_checker (4. Jun 2005)

Hmm....was klappt denn nun nicht? Die Beiträge in den FAQ's sollten doch eigentlich helfen...wo treten denn deine Probleme auf?


----------



## Guest (4. Jun 2005)

also ich hab hier ein servlets, die ich kompilieren will jedoch treten dabei diverse Fehlermeldungen auf, wahrscheinlich wegen diesem Classpath. Ich hab jetzt bei Umgebungsvariable eine neue Variable names Classpath erstellt und dort den Pfad zur jeweiligen .jar Datei gesetzt und trotzdem geht es nicht.


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2005)

Wenn du eine IDE benutzt, ist die Classpath Variable nicht von nöten, bzw wird von der IDE ignoriert!

Dann musst du in deiner IDE selber den Pfad (meistens irgendwo in Projekteigenschaften) auf die .jar Files setzen!


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Jun 2005)

> So steht's in der Aufgabenstellung:


Das ist Mist, sags dem Aufgabensteller!

Lass die Classpath UMGEBUNGSVARIABLE in Ruhe und setze den Classpath beim Kompilieren von Hand

javac -classpath


----------

